# COOL DIRTY OLD DR.PEPPER.



## Kheidecker (Jul 16, 2020)

Found this dirty old Dr Pepper bottle in my favorite Creek today. I don't think I'm going to wash this one I think it looks awesome dirty like this. Some things look better dirty what do you all think


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s pretty cool. It helps show the embossing Better dirty


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2020)

dirt amber Dr. Pepper!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

